
Erik Spiekermann: No Free Pitches - oli5679
http://99u.com/articles/55323/erik-spiekermann-no-free-pitches
======
Tomte
Spiekermann is an inspiring designer, but also a hypocrite.

He's always preaching "no spec". Never! Not even for charity!

Well, unless it's a high-profile competition of the United Nations, with
himself on the jury. Then it's an awesome opportunity. And for a good cause...

